# Bedford & Cambridge 26/04/14- who's going?



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm taking both of mine, its cost me a ruddy fortune!


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Durhamchance said:


> I'm taking both of mine, its cost me a ruddy fortune!


Me 

With Chester :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

Yay!!! I get to meet the gorgeous Chester  You must also come for cuddles with the naughty one and the posh one


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Durhamchance said:


> Yay!!! I get to meet the gorgeous Chester  You must also come for cuddles with the naughty one and the posh one


Looking forward to finally meeting you xx

Steve and Garry from facebook will be there too xx


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Yep, I'll be there


----------



## Tillytiller (Mar 8, 2014)

I'll be there with Millie


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

Steverags said:


> Yep, I'll be there


Is Athena going? I know we have both been made up to Premier since we last met


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm not really sure if Athena is going?????


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

It's tomorrow!   

My pair are ready and rearing to get there lol!


----------



## aria2013 (Feb 23, 2014)

I'l be there for viewing  can't wait to meet all your gorgeous little ones x


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

So Aria2013, have we now confused you even more with the kitties


----------



## aria2013 (Feb 23, 2014)

Steverags said:


> So Aria2013, have we now confused you even more with the kitties


Totally LOL  my daughter wanted to take Millie home :lol:


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't blame her Millie is gorgeous


----------



## aria2013 (Feb 23, 2014)

She is a cutie, mind you I saw some stunning cats today, your gorgeous maine coon being 1  Thank you for showing us around today, got so much information on the different breeds, now its just to decide which we feel is for us x


----------



## Tillytiller (Mar 8, 2014)

Thank you Aria2013! Millie loved her strokes from your daughter! 
Let me know if you are interested in the Wegies, I have some nice breeders in mind for you. Any questions fire away and I'll be happy to (try) help!


----------



## aria2013 (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks hun, I would appreciate it if you could message me some breeders so I can find out more about them, we have decided to get as much information we can on the breeds we are interested in and go from there. My husband is especially for the NFC lol x


----------



## Tillytiller (Mar 8, 2014)

Posted on your personal wall. - The other breeds the others might be able to help you out on!


----------



## aria2013 (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks hun, much appreciated xXx


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Lil loving Millie Moo


----------

